# إعراب: أغمي عليه



## AKAMAHZ

السلام عليكم
الفعل أغمي من الأفعال الملازمة للبناء للمجهول والتي يعرب ما بعدها فاعل وليس نائب فاعل ونحن نقول "أغمي عليه" فأين الفاعل في هذه الجملة هل هو الجار والمجرور أم أنه ضمير مستتر ويتعلق به الجار والمجرور؟


----------



## I.K.S.

و عليكم السلام 
أعتقد أن محل الفاعل من الإعراب هنا ضمير مستتر تقديره هو,مادام إعراب "أغمي" فعل ماض مبني للمعلوم كما يرى الكثير من النحويون


----------



## AKAMAHZ

اعتقد أن كثير من النحويين يرون أن الفعل أغمي ملازم للبناء للمجهول ولكنه يرفع فاعلا بعده، حسناََ ولكن هل تقصد أن الفاعل هو ضمير مستتر ثم يكون الجار والمجرور متعلقين بهذا الضمير؟


----------



## I.K.S.

نعم هو ملازم للبناء للمجهول لكن لفظا فقط ,أما من حيث المعنى فهو مبني للمعلوم لذلك يعرب ما بعده فاعلا مرفوعا و ليس نائب فاعل 
مثلا هذا مقتطف مما جاء في كتاب النحو الوافي لعباس حسن يفصل في هذه النقطة 
- ورد عن العرب أفعال ماضية تشتهر بأنها ملازمة للبناء للمجهول، سماعًا عن أكثر قبائلهم، وهي الأفعال التي يعتبرها اللغويون مبنية للمجهول في الصورة اللفظية، لا في الحقيقة المعنوية1؛ ولذلك يعربون المرفوع بها فاعلًا؛ وليس نائب2 فاعل، ومن أشهرها: هزل - دهش وشده، وهما بمعنى واحد -؛ ومنها: "شغف بكذا، وأولع به، وأهتر به، استهتر به، وأغري به، وأغرم به ... ، وكلها بمعنى واحد؛ هو: التعلق القوي بالشيء"، ومنها: أهرع، بمعنى: أسرع، ومنها: نتج، ومنها: عني بكذا؛ أي: اهتم به، ومنها: حم فلان "بمعنى أصابته الحمى" - أغمي عليه - فلج - امتقع لونه "بمعنى تغير" - زهي "بمعنى تكبر"


----------



## AKAMAHZ

حسنا شكرا جزيلا لك.

ولكني أتذكر في بعض ما قرأت سابقا إعراب لجملة "أغرم بالشيء" والفعل أغرم هو فعل ملازم للبناء للمجهول ولكنه يرفع فاعلا تماما مثل أغمي وكان إعراب الجار والمجرور بعده شبه جملة في محل رفع نائب فاعل، وقد علل المعرِب هذا بأنه عند وجود جار ومجرور بعد الفعل يكون إعرابهما في محل نائب فاعل أما عند وجود اسم أو ما يصلح أن يكون فاعلا فيعرب فاعل، هل هذا الاعراب صحيح أم به خطأ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

في الحقيقة لست أهلا للإجابة على مثل هذا السؤال ,لكني كنت لأعرب الجار والمجرور على أنهما جار ومجرور متعلقان بمحذوف في محل رفع نائب الفاعل


----------

